# Broken Gift



## Seabrook (Feb 17, 2005)

When I was with the WKKA back in 1995-1997, I remember and have video footage of this technique being taught to Brown/Black Belts to initially step to 2 o'clock as you pop the elbow. 

I now teach it to step right to 12 o'clock as you do the break, and continue on with the technique. I found the step to 2 o'clock was too far and slowed down the speed of the technique, not to mention giving the opponent more time to hit you.

Does everyone else teach the technique by stepping directly to 12 o'clock? I know Mr. Tatum does but I would like to hear the views of others on this move.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 17, 2005)

I know the old manual says "1:00", which I think served some good functions for initial training purposes. To obtain a fulcrum for the hyperextension, you have to step past the midline of 12:00. Step too deep past the midline, and you have to correct your stance around your own body with the step-through reverse. Step too shallow, and you have to rely more on your limbs for the leverage of the break, than you do on the mass of your torso; more mass for the lever with the bod, than with the left delt.

I'm sure an experienced practitioner can contain the entanglement even with stepping to 11:00 or less, but that would seem to me to be a possibility to introduce on revisiting the technique after skill has been developed mechanically. I.e., after black?

Personally, I drill the technique stepping to 1:00, followed with a push-drag toward that same direction with a downward & clockwise rotation of the elbow contact to really shake the guy out of his tree prior to executing the rest of the tech.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## pete (Feb 17, 2005)

i think if you step in too far past center, you'll assist him in bending his right elbow and neutralize the elbow lock, or pop.  if that occurred, and he's not up on his tippy toes, i'd maintain that angle, continue moving to the right and twisting his wrist, and prop the tricep up on my shoulder... 

pete


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 23, 2005)

With the hyper extension of the Dummy's elbow, I rotate my right hand which is still in the handshake as far as I can clockwise keeping my right elbow anchored this action rotates his wrist so the pinkie is upper most ,now using the left hand (while the left elbow maintains the upward pressure on the dummy's elbow) grab his wrist pinkie side, step back with the left foot as your right hand releases and the your left hand rotates his wrist counter clockwise ending up at your left hip, while executing a right outward horizontal back knuckle.
Confused! I am, but this wrenching action is just like wringing out a wet dish cloth, try it.
Rich


----------



## pete (Feb 23, 2005)

rich, not confusing at all...  i like it!  

only thing that may happen is as you transition control of his right hand from your right to your left, the continued clockwise rotation may cause his right elbow to bend outward... which is ok, if you continue to maintain the lock, and continue to twist clockwise by regrabbing his pinky side with your right (now you have both hands on his right) and sliding the fulcurm upward to the tricep and locking through the shoulder.  

if the elbow stays straight, then broken gift works just as you described.  if the elbow bends out he can resist the change to your counter-clockwise motion needed to step back left and the right backfist.

good stuff... thanks rich.

pete.


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 23, 2005)

Your right Pete,the wrench can go right up from the wrist through the elbow to the shoulder joint, which locks into the spine, lots of times this explosive method of wrenching the arm is enough !, you are also right about swapping the hands, this takes practice , but it is worth it.
Rich


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 23, 2005)

I liked Rich's description of apexing that elbow, a sequence that pretty much reappears in the extension to Circling Wing.

If I could suggest, one nice development I've seen involves trying Broken Gift as a, "what-if," that comes out of what happens if you're trying Gift of Destruction and you get your right side checked so that you can't get the right knee in or step forward with your right foot; the initial move of Broken Gift then becomes a step BACK with the right foot going to about 4:30, leaving the left foot at around 11:00.


----------



## Doc (Feb 24, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I know the old manual says "1:00", which I think served some good functions for initial training purposes. To obtain a fulcrum for the hyperextension, you have to step past the midline of 12:00. Step too deep past the midline, and you have to correct your stance around your own body with the step-through reverse. Step too shallow, and you have to rely more on your limbs for the leverage of the break, than you do on the mass of your torso; more mass for the lever with the bod, than with the left delt.
> 
> I'm sure an experienced practitioner can contain the entanglement even with stepping to 11:00 or less, but that would seem to me to be a possibility to introduce on revisiting the technique after skill has been developed mechanically. I.e., after black?
> 
> ...



tsk, tsk tsk.


----------



## Doc (Feb 24, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Your right Pete,the wrench can go right up from the wrist through the elbow to the shoulder joint, which locks into the spine, lots of times this explosive method of wrenching the arm is enough !, you are also right about swapping the hands, this takes practice , but it is worth it.
> Rich



I'll share a version of that technique with you when I see you in April. I think you will like it.


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 24, 2005)

Doc, 
I seen the Schedule posted on the "Net", I will check out kevins website for more details,.
I hope to see you in April "old chap".
Rich


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 24, 2005)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> I liked Rich's description of apexing that elbow, a sequence that pretty much reappears in the extension to Circling Wing.
> 
> If I could suggest, one nice development I've seen involves trying Broken Gift as a, "what-if," that comes out of what happens if you're trying Gift of Destruction and you get your right side checked so that you can't get the right knee in or step forward with your right foot; the initial move of Broken Gift then becomes a step BACK with the right foot going to about 4:30, leaving the left foot at around 11:00.


Robert,

I saw Mr. Tatum do that on his DVD....cool stuff! It works great!


Jamie
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## pete (Feb 24, 2005)

i like that application... gotta work it~ it seems that would eliminate the concern for an 'overstep'... good stuff all around.  

pete.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 1, 2005)

I know that Mr. Palanzo taught me to step back with my right foot since I am smaller, I could get more leverage. From there the technique follows up. Step back towards 6 with your left foot while you grab his wrist with your left hand, and shoot a right back knuckle once you plant back. Than step off towards 3 with your left foot and deliver your right downward-diagonal elbow. The extension than follows but I have not totally learned the extension yet since I am only a second degree black belt.


----------

